# Remington R51 gen 2 owners



## myR51 (Mar 8, 2018)

Hello to all forum members , I am new to the Forum , from central east coast , Florida, I am looking to chat with other R51 owners, if there are any on the forum hit me up , would like here about your range time, have own my since early feb this year and put 869 rounds threw her . I use Remington, Blazer Brass, Magtech, 115gr FMJ ,, and Remington U/D +P 124gm BJHP, if any body needs to ask Questions ill be happy to try ,Thank You 

"myR51"


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

myR51 said:


> Hello to all forum members , I am new to the Forum , from central east coast , Florida, I am looking to chat with other R51 owners, if there are any on the forum hit me up , would like here about your range time, have own my since early feb this year and put 869 rounds threw her . I use Remington, Blazer Brass, Magtech, 115gr FMJ ,, and Remington U/D +P 124gm BJHP, if any body needs to ask Questions ill be happy to try ,Thank You
> 
> "myR51"


Welcome aboard from Orlando area. Personally, other than you, I don't know anyone who owns a Remington R51. Many are concerned because of the initial release. Some say it's still not resolved. I don't know. I actually really like many Remington firearms. I own some shotguns and rifles from them. I love my R1 1911 enhanced a lot and am considering a new Stainless R1 Commander enhanced. I'm sorry but know little about the R51 and RM380 other than the issues I mentioned. I think the R51 is a nice looking gun, however.


----------



## myR51 (Mar 8, 2018)

Craigh,,,,,,
iam from the east coast but go to the armories in Kissimmee to purchase products , I read the write up in oct 17 about the r51 , and then started a search for one, and I must of went to 6 or 7 gun shops looking for one and was told I donot want one ,but they mever shoot one only what they heard , heck I own a auto machine shop and peole would say I didn't know anytjing and they didn't know me ,, so the gun was not expensive and the armories had one , when I frist walk in the store I new this was my store , they treated me as I was a customer for years , and the gun has not had one problem , I love it,,,, I have a tarus pt111 , I set aside , for the r51 , nice talking ,,, john myR51


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

Hi and welcome from AZ.

The R51 sounded interesting until all the bad press. I'll strat to check them out again.

My glad you like it.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

https://gundigest.com/reviews/in-depth-test-remington-r51-gen-2-review


----------

